# More milk after sex?



## artgirl (May 17, 2002)

I know, I know, crazy question but it seems to me that on the nights that I'm actually inspired to have sex (rare







) I wake up later engorged. Last night was one of those nights and I had to get up at 3:30 and pump! Anyone else? Or am I imagining it?


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

I haven't personally experienced that, but my midwife warned me that let-down during sex is very common! Maybe it's letting-down, but not letting-out :LOL so you wake up engorged.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

:


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

I would say that when you have sex, your heart rate increases, which increases blood perfusion throughout the body... thus possibly increasing milk production. Anyway, that's my own rationale, I don't know if there is any scientific basis to back up my theory.


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

Duuuuuuuude-- it happens all the time around here.

I drip profusely during and after-- why my husband still likes to be entertained by them, I do not fully understand. :LOL

And am then engorged about two hours later, unless the kiddo wakes up sooner. Weird.

At least you're not alone in this weirdness!!! My only theory, and this assuredly will be TMI, is that the caressing and (ahem) licking of the milkies during the deed encourages the production of milk. But since he doesn't actually nurse







the milk has nowhere then to go.

Whoa!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I have that happen too.

My right boob squirt me after I whahoo


----------



## sarahwebb (Feb 12, 2002)

It's anecdotal evidence but the consensus on some of my pumping support groups was that sex was a short term supply boost for many women.

Sarah


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

Breastfeeding and sex both release oxytocin, don't they?


----------



## Gidget (Aug 31, 2002)

Yep, thats the hormone that is present during both orgasm and let down. It gives you that relaxed feeling. I'm sure manual stimulation doesnt hurt either. Lol. Some women even leak or squirt during the big O.


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2004)

Yup, I must nurse baby/babies soon after sex, if it was not done immediately before or sometimes (rarely) in between. Also, DH's chest also gets wet profusely. In the beginning I used to feel so embarrassed but he almost seeks to like it and it is a normal thing now. Mostly he does not nurse as such.
Uzra


----------



## lucifer81 (May 23, 2005)

my breast litteraly explodes with milk after sex.


----------

